# Tolkien Studies



## user16578 (May 26, 2019)

Hi there,

Is anyone of you familiar with the *Project Muse Tolkien Studies*?

_"Tolkien Studies encourages researchers to send us offprints of articles for
inclusion in the yearly Bibliography and Year’s Work. These, and copies of
books for review, should be sent to:..."
_
I have managed to obtain a few of these studies-year-books and found lots of interesting stuff in there!

Share your knowledge here ok?


----------

